# Period due today—took 3 tests



## MamaByrd

I mean.. obviously these are BFPs. But for some reason I can’t wrap my head around it & I’m So concerned it’s not real!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## pennies

Congratulations! I’m in the same boat, got a super faint positive on the 30th and been getting progressively darker but I’m still a bit in denial! But, a line is a line right?! \\:D/:bfp::happydance:


----------



## MamaByrd

pennies said:


> Congratulations! I’m in the same boat, got a super faint positive on the 30th and been getting progressively darker but I’m still a bit in denial! But, a line is a line right?! \\:D/:bfp::happydance:

That's what they say!


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

Congrats ladies!! SO exciting :)


----------

